# Elms Equestrian - only 10 livery spaces left!



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That would be a manege, not a menage....sorry no accents on this keyboard. 

Menage is not something normal folks do with a horse.......:shock:


----------



## Georgiahart (Jul 21, 2013)

I've never heard of it being spelt that way (manège) but you're probably right, I was just typing it in and that's what my keyboard came up with haha, it still says what I mean :')


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Georgiahart said:


> I've never heard of it being spelt that way (manège) but you're probably right, I was just typing it in and that's what my keyboard came up with haha, it still says what I mean :')


Manege is a french word which refers to a riding arena.


----------



## Georgiahart (Jul 21, 2013)

My2Geldings said:


> Manege is a french word which refers to a riding arena.
> 
> Equitation - exercice dans le manège - YouTube


Thankyou! In England it's usually just called an arena anyway, sometimes a ménage, rather than manège.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Georgiahart said:


> Thankyou! In England it's usually just called an arena anyway, sometimes a ménage, rather than manège.


It's always called a manège, and it's generally prounced 'menahge'. Never spell it ménage, that will always be wrong unless you are wanting to describe someone's domestic arrangements :lol:


----------



## Georgiahart (Jul 21, 2013)

Shropshirerosie said:


> It's always called a manège, and it's generally prounced 'menahge'. Never spell it ménage, that will always be wrong unless you are wanting to describe someone's domestic arrangements :lol:


Okay I see why I was getting confused haha! Thankyou


----------



## elmsequestrian (Nov 5, 2013)

I thought this was a horse forum not language school.

Georgia was just trying to let people know we have livery space.

OMG get a life.

Thanks for the thought Georgia


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Elms, you're showing complete unprofessionalism. Spelling _does_ count, especially if you're trying to attract a discerning clientele. With your attitude and obvious disregard for professional appearance, good luck keeping boarders. 

Georgia didn't have any trouble being corrected, so you coming in throwing around a tantrum was neither warranted nor necessary. I suggest you learn how to act from Georgia. She seems to be able to take gentle criticism with grace and humor.

Besides, this thread is from _July_. It was long dead and buried before you dug it up and decided to have a fit over it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe someone thinks that any exposure is good exposure?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Actually both ways of spelling are used even by the professionals who build the things
From Australia
Manege or Menage Surfaces from Martin Collins
From the UK
Equestrian Menage Surfaces
Equestrian Riding Arena/Menage Surface Suppliers - Equestrian Riding Arena/Menage Surfaces Supplied and Delivered Nationwide
Design and construction of equestrian manege facilities

That spelling (ménage) for manege has now been used so widely and for such a long time in the UK that its become acceptable and very few people would question its correctness
Not worthy of an argument


----------

